# My birthday and the family



## BobVigneault (Dec 1, 2006)

Would you believe......

Today is my birthday and all I wanted was some alone time with my wife.

5:15am - Sleeping in because I took the day off for my birthday.
5:20am - Denzel, my 3 year old wets the bed, Teresa gives him a bath and he jumps in our bed to give me a hug, a kiss and kick me in the groin.
5:30am - Aalyia, my 5 year old jumps in bed to kick me in the groin (no kiss or hug)
5:45am - We get up to the first big snow storm of the season
6:00am - The TV says that school is canceled in Janesville. School is NEVER
canceled in Janesville.
8:00am - Shovel 8 inches of snow off the drive way.

New Plans, go see a movie with the family, maybe Happy Feet. (Was gonna see Casino Royale after a romantic lunch)

The uber-cool news: My daughter Ely got me a 'Sword of the Brave', a cool facsimile of William Wallace's sword. It's awesome. Now I'm going to go see if I can find one of my wife's plaid skirts and try to fit into it. Yeah baby!

Actually what I really wanted for my birthday is for my friends and family
to be happy and well. I pray that you are. Blessings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2006)

_They say it's your birthday
It's my birthday too, yeah
They say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you_


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bob!!!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Dec 1, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 1, 2006)

BobVigneault;

 

Happy Birthday to You..
Happy Birthday to You..
Happy Birthday Dear Bob....Happy birthday to you!!


----------



## satz (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bob... !

Have really enjoyed your posts here.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 1, 2006)

satz said:


> Happy Birthday Bob... !
> 
> Have really enjoyed your posts here.



Yeah, he's a cool dude.

Happy Birthday, brother!


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 1, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _They say it's your birthday_
> _It's my birthday too, yeah_
> _They say it's your birthday_
> _We're gonna have a good time_
> ...


 
Is that what Applebee's sings when they do their birthday song?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone, and you were all in such rich voice today. For supper I'm having Chicken Cordon Bleu, Baked Potato, Broccoli with Hollandaise Sauce. For desert, it's a Turtle Ice Cream Cake.

Thanks again


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Dec 1, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> Thank you everyone, and you were all in such rich voice today. For supper I'm having Chicken Cordon Bleu, Baked Potato, Broccoli with Hollandaise Sauce. For desert, it's a Turtle Ice Cream Cake.
> 
> Thanks again



That sounds yummy! It's my DH's birthday today too but he was easy to cook for. Just wanted spaghetti w/ pumpkin pie for dessert. We stuck a candle in the pie. The kids were a little disappointed as they felt like not having cake for a birthday party goes against their convictions.

Happy Birthday, Bob. Glad you got to spend the day with the fam. We saw Happy Feet last weekend, it was fun. What did you guys think of it?


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 1, 2006)

What a blessing that school was cancelled and you were able to spend the day with your family. Happy birthday!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Bday! 12 days before my own.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Is that what Applebee's sings when they do their birthday song?



Not quite -- it's the Beatles!  But that's a good idea -- here's the [video=youtube;HH8af83uyT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH8af83uyT4[/video] for good measure!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 1, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Happy Bday! 12 days before my own.



Nine days until my birthday.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 1, 2006)

HuguenotHelpMeet;




> We stuck a candle in the pie. The kids were a little disappointed as they felt like not having cake for a birthday party goes against their convictions.



My son likes Pumpkin pie as opposed to birthday cake too!! 

he turned 12 yesterday...and I'll be _____ Sunday!!

So Bob how old are ya anyway??


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 1, 2006)

We didn't see the movie (Happy Feet). My wife and I did some Christmas shopping while my 22 year old watched the younger kids. 

Kevin, I hope I didn't make it sound like my kids are not a blessing. We have tons of wonderful moments together. My avocation, my hobby, my treasure is my kids. What is very, very rare is time alone with my beautiful wife and I was REALLY looking forward to it. Even still, we would have had the 3 year old with us.

Happy Birthday Andrew. I didn't wish you happy birthday in the public forum because I didn't know if you wanted it known. After all, now that people know your birthday they can crack and hack your paypal account and who knows what. But seeing Jessica spilled the beans all discretion is thrown to the wind. Happy Birthday Andrew, without you the PB would be 11,515 posts smaller. You wouldn't even be able to see it on a Google map from space.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy birthday Bob!!! Love the new avatar btw. Are you doing that fro thing again with your hair?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 1, 2006)

No fro, they just aren't in vogue. I'm just letting my hair grow and I'm not sure why. Maybe because it's getting sparse in the front so I'm over compensating. Maybe I'm just having fun with it.

The best theory I have is that I'm growing it in protest. We have a grandson that was taking away from us by the county and it's a very long story with legal angles that can't be discussed. It was nothing we did and we hope to get him back in a few months. Also we have now had our foster kids for 1 year and three months and haven't been able to adopt them. I know all things will happen in God's timing and he will be glorified but I'm holding a healthy level of contempt for the county system. So my best theory is I'm growing my hair as an act of protest - it's angry hair. I'm not playing by THEIR rules anymore. 

I MUST behave in a manner worthy of the Gospel that has been entrusted to me but I can let me hair grow in silent protest. Or I could be having fun.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2006)

Bob, you did not seem to be saying that at all. And I must say that I too covet the time I have alone with my wife (which is rapidly coming to a close as she is going in for a C-section on the 12th). I can see from other things you've written that you love your family dearly (especially the artistic treatment you gave them in the family portrait!) Please don't think I was commenting in that manner. 

I guess I was just pointing out the Providence of it all in that school, which is never cancelled, was out on your birthday. You took the day off. The juxtaposition of the two is a blessing any way you cut it, and I'm sure that the loss of time alone with your wife was quickly replaced by the joy of time with your entire family.

In any case, I trust it was a good one all 'round.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 2, 2006)

It WAS good Kevin, you ought to know, you certainly have a very crowded if not full quiver. We'll be praying for the safe arrival of Anneliese in just a few days. How exciting!

We raised our grown daughters, 22 and 25 now and thought we would cherish the alone time when they moved out. I pictured myself sitting in my study in the evening, sipping a sherry and reading an old puritan friend. My wife would be working on a craft. Yuck! That dream sounded nice for about a day. We missed having children in the house. So we went about the task of adopting through foster care. We were put together with three wonderful siblings whose parents hadn't lost their rights yet.

So here we are a year and a half later, hearing after hearing in a struggle with parents who know how to work the system. The kids are so anxious to be adopted. Until then we can't home school them, can't get them baptized and can't change their name, but hopefully soon things will change. We are also fighting for custody for our newborn grandson. 

I can't think of a greater blessing than teaching all these kids the statutes of scripture and to pass on to them the power of the message of the gospel.

Blessings brother thank you for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2006)

Bob, we will be praying. I haven't been around on the PB long enough to know all of your adoption struggles but I can tell you that waiting 9 years on the Chinese to get our adoptions done is nothing compared to your fighting it out in court.

I must say, I am daily burdened and uplifted by the responsibility of raising these children. There is no greater gift and no greater duty than my childrens' training. 

My maternal grandmother gave birth to her last child at 48 years of age. If my wife can keep up the same pace as we've set so far to that same age, we'll have 13 by the time we're through (plus how ever many more adoptions we manage to get done by that time!)

Blessings to you and your family.


----------

